# Beware the discounted Medical Exam Scam!



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Private hospitals here are 'generously' halving their prices for Medical Exams.

But if you fall for this, take care. You could be paying MUCH more than the advertised price.....How? 

They put you through the various tests.......THEN they shake their money making heads and scare you into taking more examinations by specialists who will be very expensive.

Of course this may be the right thing to do. It is obviously good to spot potential ailments early on. But all too often the so called 'problem' is just one of old age.
If I took my seven year old Holden into a garage and said "See if it needs anything doing to it" do you think they would find nothing? It's an old jalopy for Gawds sake!

Faced with a head shaking Doctor, who breathes in loudly, as he looks at the results of the tests before him, it is a brave man/woman, who will actually refuse further investigations.....

SO. Before going to Bangkok Hospital, of one of the other 'Businesses' 'cos that is what they are, for a Special Promotion Check-up, be aware that it could cost a lot more than the price on the advert! 

The Hypocratic Oath charges Doctors who swear it, to "Do NO harm".
It should include "To a patients Bank Account!"


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

At a Party last night I met two guys who had been conned into having more and more tests as I stated in my OP.
So be warned...........


----------

